# Easiest and Fastest Beginner F2L Tutorial (Best Way to teach Beginners)



## Metallic Silver (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Dom (Apr 14, 2017)

Nice. This video actually helped me with one of the cases that I've been doing wrong all this time.


----------

